# Redhat-Samba-XP



## thl (8. März 2003)

Moin,

ich hab hier ein Prob mit Redhat 8.0, Samba und Windows XP / W2k.

In der smb.conf ist encryted passwords auf yes gesetzt, der workgroup Name ist richtig, und security steht auf user, und eine Freigabe ist auch erstellt. Die Passwortdatei (smbpasswd) ist auch erstellt.

Unter XP ist der Linuxrechner in der Netzwerkumgebung sichtbar, aber bei einem Zugriffsversuch erscheint die Fehlermeldung, ich hätte keine Berechtigung.

Achja, das Prob betrifft auch zwei W2K-Rechner, allerdings ist hier die Fehlermeldung, dass die der Netzwerkpfad nicht vorhanden sei.

Weiterhin sei gesagt, dass sich alle Windows-Rechner in einer Domäne befinden.

Mit dem Redhat-Rechner kann ich auch nicht auf die Windows-Rechner zugreifen.

Bin für jeden konstruktiven Vorschlag/Lösungsansatz dankbar...


----------



## tuxracer (4. April 2003)

bei zugriffen auf einen anderen Rechner müssen die Benutzernamen und kennwörter auf dem jeweiligen rechner existieren.
das heisst; du musst einen benutzernamen verwenden den du in der smbpasswd drinehast und der auch auf windows existiert. wenn der benutzer nämlich nicht existiert und  das gleiche sambapasswort verwendet wie das was er in windows hat geht es nicht

hast Du schon mal in windows ipconfig /all 
und in linux ifconfig eingegeben um deine TCP/IP konfiguration zu überprüfen ?


----------



## thl (4. April 2003)

Moin,

die Passwörter und Benutzernamen waren gleich, nachdem ich einen Testuser mit Passwort ohne Sonderzeichen auf beiden Systemen angelegt hatte, war der Fehler klar: Samba kommt nicht mit Sonderzeichen im Passwort klar...

Auf jeden Fall funzt jetzt der Zugriff, womit sich allerdings ein anderes Prob ergibt: 

Gibt es bei Redhat sowas wie eine Netzwerkumgebung wie unter Windows?

Ich weiss, vermutlich ne dämliche Frage, aber ich beschäftige mich mit Linux nunmal erst seit kurzem, und das auch nur, wenn ich Zeit habe...

MfG

thl


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. April 2003)

Bei so ziemlich jeder Distribution gibt es sowas wie eine "Netzwerkumgebung" nur eben nicht in der Form wie man es von Windows her gewohnt ist.
Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. LISA = Gehört, soweit ich weis, zur KDE dazu. Damit kannst du ganz normal wie Windows-Netzwerkumgebung durchsuchen.

2. mount = Mit mount kannst du, soweit Samba installiert ist oder SMB vom Kernel her unterstützt wird, Netzwerkverzeichnisse in das Dateisystem mit einbinden.

3. smbclient = Mit smbclient kannst du dich (Konsole) auch durch die Rechner durchhangeln

Ich benutze bisher nur die Version 2 (mount) da ich die Vrezeichnisse dauerhaft von Anfang an in meinem Dateisystem haben will


----------



## Apropo (1. November 2003)

Hi!

Bin auch noch Linux-Neuling und habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Ich kann von meinem Linux Rechner aus auf den XP Rechner zugreifen ganz ohne Probleme. Aber auf dem XP Rechner sehe den Linux Rechner nur in der Netzwerkumgebung, aber wenn ich drauf zugreifen will bekomme ich die Meldung daß ich keine Berechtigung hätte und bischen tiefer steht daß der Name schon im Netzwerk vorhanden sei. Hab also auch den Windows Name geändert und so, aber nix. Immernoch das selbe. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Tip geben woran das liegen könnte oder welche Einstellungen ich nochmal kontrollieren soll?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!

Mfg, Apro


----------



## tuxracer (3. November 2003)

gibt es auf dem Linux Rechner einen Benutzer mit dem gleichen Anmeldenamen wie Du Dich in Windows anmeldest?


Auch das Passwort muss gleich sein, wie das Sambapasswort, welches Du vergeben haben solltest.


----------

